
Africa’s most famous trees are dying, and scientists suspect a changing climate - DoreenMichele
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
DoreenMichele
If you are hitting the paywall, the same article can be found here:

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/msn/africa’s-most-famous-
tree...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/msn/africa’s-most-famous-trees-are-
dying-and-scientists-suspect-a-changing-climate/ar-AAyvbeU?PC=GOOGLE-PLAY)

